# Steep and deep



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

Made it out a few times since the snow and wow it's deep in spots. The chukars have been in some crazy spots to stay dry and warm. 
My phone was turned side ways on this pic the mountain is steep but not that steep.


----------



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

The dog is a little hard to see in this pic. The scenting conditions were great today.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum.

I never found the dog in the second picture.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

Base of the bush just slightly right of dead center.


----------



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

Here is a closer look.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, you are finding them in some deep stuff! Cool pics!!


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Man, I couldn't see that dog for the life of me...until you described where it was and posted the closeup pic.


----------

